# Cometa Neowise  C/2020 F3



## fhff (9 Jul 2020 às 00:42)

Boa noite, já temos visível no céu o cometa Neowise! Difícil, porque ainda está perto do Sol, mas para o final do mês teremos ainda melhores oportunidades de o ver. Neste momento está na constelação de Auriga (Cocheiro).
Recomendo o uso da app Stellarium para o localizar.

https://www.timeout.pt/lisboa/pt/noticias/ha-um-cometa-muito-brilhante-a-cruzar-o-ceu-070820

Uma imagem: https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap200707.html


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jul 2020 às 01:21)

fhff disse:


> Boa noite, já temos visível no céu o cometa Neowise! Difícil, porque ainda está perto do Sol, mas para o final do mês teremos ainda melhores oportunidades de o ver. Neste momento está na constelação de Auriga (Cocheiro).
> Recomendo o uso da app Stellarium para o localizar.
> 
> https://www.timeout.pt/lisboa/pt/noticias/ha-um-cometa-muito-brilhante-a-cruzar-o-ceu-070820
> ...


infelizmente a melhor altura para o ver é de madrugada antes do nascer do sol é para quem anda na farra ou madrugadores


----------



## fhff (9 Jul 2020 às 08:31)

camrov8 disse:


> infelizmente a melhor altura para o ver é de madrugada antes do nascer do sol é para quem anda na farra ou madrugadores


Lá mais para dia 20 também dará para ver perto do por do sol. Vale o sacrifício.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

Vou tentar com os binóculos , quando passar para o por do sol vou montar o telescopio


----------



## fhff (9 Jul 2020 às 14:21)

Informações mais precisas aqui e algumas fotos:

https://earthsky.org/space/how-to-see-comet-c2020-f3-neowise


----------



## fhff (9 Jul 2020 às 14:25)

Noctilucent Clouds and Comet NEOWISE 
Image Credit & Copyright: Emmanuel Paoly

apod.nasa.gov


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 14:28)

camrov8 disse:


> Vou tentar com os binóculos , quando passar para o por do sol *vou montar o telescopio*



Bom dia,

O que é que tem?


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 14:34)

400mm:













http://www.astrosurf.com/

https://www.webastro.net/


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 14:35)




----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

camrov8 disse:


> Vou tentar com os binóculos , quando passar para o por do sol vou montar o telescopio


Pelas fotos que vão aparecendo vê-se muito bem até a olho nu. Vou tentar apanhá-lo uma destas noites


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 14:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Pelas fotos que vão aparecendo vê-se muito bem até a olho nu. Vou tentar apanhá-lo uma destas noites



http://www.astrosurf.com/topic/137908-tu-nous-auras-fait-sortir-neowise/


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 15:11)

Deve ser visível à vista, 10 e 11 seria melhor (se céu sem nuvens).  
Para se orientar no céu 

https://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2020 às 15:13)

Toby disse:


> http://www.astrosurf.com/topic/137908-tu-nous-auras-fait-sortir-neowise/


Je sortirai aussi...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2020 às 15:16)

Toby disse:


> Deve ser visível à vista, 10 e 11 seria melhor (se céu sem nuvens).
> Para se orientar no céu
> 
> https://www.spaceweather.com/


https://stellarium-web.org/

Escolher localização geográfica e depois a data e hora pretendida, em baixo à direita, para ver a localização do cometa


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 15:31)

João Pedro disse:


> https://stellarium-web.org/
> 
> Escolher localização geográfica e depois a data e hora pretendida, em baixo à direita, para ver a localização do cometa



Sim, a aplicação móvel é boa, antes de obter um GOTO para a minha montagem astro, eu usava-o.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jul 2020 às 19:05)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O que é que tem?


os binóculos são pentax 10x50 , o telescópio sky watcher newtoniano 130mm 900 de focal, sei que é pequenino mas as finanças ainda não permitiram nada maior, mas como é pequeno é facil de transportar por isso acaba por ter mais uso estou muito contente com ele é muito robusto só o tive de colimar uma vez


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2020 às 19:32)

camrov8 disse:


> os binóculos são pentax 10x50 , o telescópio sky watcher newtoniano 130mm 900 de focal, sei que é pequenino mas as finanças ainda não permitiram nada maior, mas como é pequeno é facil de transportar por isso acaba por ter mais uso estou muito contente com ele é muito robusto só o tive de colimar uma vez



Com um barlow (não é muito caro e fácil de encontrar em segunda mão) pode ter outros prazeres.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jul 2020 às 20:28)

Toby disse:


> Com um barlow (não é muito caro e fácil de encontrar em segunda mão) pode ter outros prazeres.


tenho uma de 2x  maior não ia trazer nada de novo e duas lentes uma de campo largo e uma de menor abertura, estou a  fazer alguma coisa com uma webcam agora que as noites estão mais agradáveis, o problema é que muitas vezes aparece neblina do mar depois do pôr do sol


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2020 às 06:32)

camrov8 disse:


> tenho uma de 2x  maior não ia trazer nada de novo e duas lentes uma de campo largo e uma de menor abertura, estou a  fazer alguma coisa com uma webcam agora que as noites estão mais agradáveis, o problema é que muitas vezes aparece neblina do mar depois do pôr do sol


Bom dia,

Em minha casa ... é um simpático funcionário municipal que substituiu os candeeiros públicos por bonitos LEDs azuis ... 
Tem o mesmo problema visual?
Se usar uma webcam, suponho que está a fazer fotografia planetária, quando empilha as fotos com offset, melhora?
Se souber ler francês, posso emprestar-lhe este livro, muito bom para identificar os problemas da astrofotografia:


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2020 às 18:15)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Em minha casa ... é um simpático funcionário municipal que substituiu os candeeiros públicos por bonitos LEDs azuis ...
> Tem o mesmo problema visual?
> ...


infelizmente tenho as lâmpadas de fosforo amareladas sempre eram melhores nesse aspecto sou da ideia que se podiam uzar leds doutras cores pois as brancas dão cabo do ciclo circadiano dos animaís, mas tenho a sorte de ter uma serra com 1100 mts por perto com muito pouca poluição luminosa , sim andei a ver e entre os 'stacks' e com 'blackframe' fazem-se milagres, infelizmente o frances perdeu-se com o fim da escola


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 06:39)

Para aqueles que estão interessados, no dia 14/07 estará no horizonte da noite, pelo que será visível a partir das +/- 23 h.
No dia 23/07 estará o mais próximo possível da terra. :-)
pode escolher a sua posição e jogar com datas e horas
https://theskylive.com/planetarium?....676231091904212|dec|46.61049102463101|fov|56


----------



## fhff (11 Jul 2020 às 10:20)

Amanhã vou tentar ver e fotografar, pelas 4H30....a ver se o tempo ajuda, pois estou junto ao litoral sintrense....se não volto para a cama. Vou levar a máquina fotográfica com uma 200 mm. Se valer a pena monto o telescópio no final de Julho, quando estiver visível depois do por-do-sol.


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 07:16)

esta manhã nevoeiro...
até às 6:00


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

Para aqueles que vão poder fotografá-lo, este programa permite empilhar fotografias alinhando as estrelas independentemente da paisagem da Terra.  
https://sites.google.com/site/sequatorglobal/home

Exemplo de 4 fotos (http://www.astrosurf.com/topic/137831-la-comète-de-2020-depuis-le-plateau-de-calern/?page=3 )


----------



## fhff (12 Jul 2020 às 10:08)

Nevoeiro não me deixou sair...


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2020 às 15:01)

fhff disse:


> Nevoeiro não me deixou sair...


sei bem o que é isso tudo pronto dia limpo e ao anoitecer la vem a neblina


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Jul 2020 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,

A partir de quando até quando se pode ser ao final do dia, para que lado dos pontos cardeais e a que horas?

Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 20:08)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A partir de quando até quando se pode ser ao final do dia, para que lado dos pontos cardeais e a que horas?
> 
> Obrigado.



Boa tarde,

Como foi dito acima: https://theskylive.com/planetarium?objects=sun-moon-c2020f3-mercury-venus-mars-jupiter-saturn-uranus-neptune-pluto&localdata=39.55223|-8.97749|Alcobaca+(PT)|UTC|0&obj=c2020f3&h=21&m=45&date=2020-07-22#ra|10.418744856739213|dec|44.877395173973056|fov|79

Tuto 






Para mim abaixo dos 6° não é viável.O astro é um jogo de paciência e gato e rato


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Jul 2020 às 21:03)

Muito bom, obrigado, é visível a olho nú?


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2020 às 21:20)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Muito bom, obrigado, é visível a olho nú?



Ola,

Para o ver a olho nu, há vários factores:
1/ tem de ser pelo menos 12/15°.
2/ sem nuvens
3/ noite negra (ver calendário lunar)
4/ e o mais importante, a direcção de apontar deve evitar áreas de poluição luminosa.
https://avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe-2016/index-astrophoto.html
https://avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe-2016/index.html
Esta é a minha opinião, há outras.

Um simples "jumelle" seria melhor para desfrutar do espectáculo... 
Não sei o nome em português: https://www.natureetdecouvertes.com/optique-astronomie/jumelles-longues-vues


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2020 às 21:32)

Toby disse:


> jumelle


 binóculos tenho um par muito bom da pentax 10x50 


jorgepaulino disse:


> Muito bom, obrigado, é visível a olho nú?


 duvido as imagens que estão na internet são com longa exposição por isso terá sempre de usar alguma coisa pois ele esta muito perto do sol e a medida que subir no horizonte estará também a afastar da terra


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2020 às 13:57)

Levantei-me hoje às 5h30 para ver se conseguia ver alguma coisa e... fiquei surpreso com a luz que já havia àquela hora. Tem de ser muito mais cedo!


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 14:13)

camrov8 disse:


> binóculos tenho um par muito bom da pentax 10x50
> duvido as imagens que estão na internet são com longa exposição por isso terá sempre de usar alguma coisa pois ele esta muito perto do sol e a medida que subir no horizonte estará também a afastar da terra



Merci 
Pentax 10x 50 : excelente relação preço/qualidade
Para aqueles que estão por perto da costa , parece comprometido a olho nu... Esta manhã, às 4:00 da manhã, névoa.
Eu vou me concentrar no início da noite por volta do dia 22 se eu tirar minha bazuca no dia 23 (será a mais próxima da terra).


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 14:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Levantei-me hoje às 5h30 para ver se conseguia ver alguma coisa e... fiquei surpreso com a luz que já havia àquela hora. *Tem de ser muito mais cedo! *



A essa hora já começam os primeiros pássaros a cantarolar ou a piar por aqui, das duas uma, ou fazes uma pseudo-directa até ás 04h00 ou levantaste-te ás 3h30h, 
o que for mais fácil para ti! 
Não tenho telescópio nem binóculos , ainda não consegui observar o raio do cometa!


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Levantei-me hoje às 5h30 para ver se conseguia ver alguma coisa e... fiquei surpreso com a luz que já havia àquela hora. Tem de ser muito mais cedo!



Provérbio: L'avenir appartient aux gens qui se lève tôt


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

Toby disse:


> Provérbio: L'avenir appartient aux gens qui se lève tôt



O futuro pertence às pessoas que acordam cedo!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2020 às 14:20)

Thomar disse:


> A essa hora já começam os primeiros pássaros a cantarolar ou a piar por aqui, das duas uma, ou fazes uma pseudo-directa até ás 04h00 ou levantaste-te ás 3h30h,
> o que for mais fácil para ti!
> Não tenho telescópio nem binóculos , ainda não consegui observar o raio do cometa!


Acho que mais facilmente fico acordado até às 4h00 . Mas aqui das janelas de casa estou mesmo no limite da visibilidade, e com prédios em frente. Vou ter mesmo de investir numa saída algures. Tenho de estudar bem o sítio


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2020 às 14:22)

Toby disse:


> Merci
> Pentax 10x 50 : excelente relação preço/qualidade
> Para aqueles que estão por perto da costa , parece comprometido a olho nu... Esta manhã, às 4:00 da manhã, névoa.
> Eu vou me concentrar no início da noite por volta do dia 22 se eu tirar minha bazuca no dia 23 (será a mais próxima da terra).


Estava completamente limpo por aqui hoje. Hoje, se conseguir, tento outra vez...


----------



## fhff (13 Jul 2020 às 14:23)

É, o problema agora é o binómio luz solar/altura.
Para a minha latitude, amanhã ás 5H00 já só está a 8º de altura. Pelas 5H30 está a 10º. Pode ser curto em zonas de maior poluição e neblinas. Começa a fase de transição em que será mais fácil vê-lo a seguir ao por do-sol. Amanhã., pelas 21H30 estará a 12º de altura num azimute NW,  à volta dos 320º.
Esperemos que não perca o brilho. Ontem esteve uma noite fantástica para observação por Sintra. Fiz várias fotos pelas 23H00, a outros astros, mas não tive coragem de me levantar às 4H00, pois tive um fim de semana pesado. Amanhã penso que já não valerá a pena observar ao amanhecer...


----------



## fhff (13 Jul 2020 às 14:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que mais facilmente fico acordado até às 4h00 . Mas aqui das janelas de casa estou mesmo no limite da visibilidade, e com prédios em frente. Vou ter mesmo de investir numa saída algures. Tenho de estudar bem o sítio



Sim, a mim também me custaria menos....o problema é trabalhar na manhã seguinte . Para observar, tenho de pegar no carro e ir para local mais alto.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2020 às 14:28)

fhff disse:


> Sim, a mim também me custaria menos....o problema é trabalhar na manhã seguinte . Para observar, tenho de pegar no carro e ir para local mais alto.


Montejunto no fim-de-semana parece-me um bom sítio  Se estiver livre de nuvens claro


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 14:34)

Veja se o observatório  do Lago Alqueva vai dar uma festa este fim-de-semana?

http://olagoalqueva.pt/


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

Acho que tenho más noticias , quem não tem no mínimo um par de binóculos  não vai conseguir ver pois esta a afastar e a ficar menos brilhante, como ja disse as fotos que teem aparecido é com bastante exposição


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

[QUOTE="camrov8, post: 793689, member: 1254"  não vai conseguir ver pois esta a afastar e a ficar menos brilhante, [/QUOTE]

Boa tarde,

Está a afastar-se do sol (por isso menos brilhante 08/07: 2 12/07: 4, 18/07: 5, 22/07: 6) mas está a aproximar-se da terra.
Mas entre 19/07 e 22/07 (2 noites escuras e 2 noites a 2%), pelo que ganhamos em contraste.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2020 às 22:53)

fhff disse:


> É, o problema agora é o binómio luz solar/altura.
> Para a minha latitude, amanhã ás 5H00 já só está a 8º de altura. Pelas 5H30 está a 10º. Pode ser curto em zonas de maior poluição e neblinas. Começa a fase de transição em que será mais fácil vê-lo a seguir ao por do-sol. Amanhã., pelas 21H30 estará a 12º de altura num azimute NW,  à volta dos 320º.
> Esperemos que não perca o brilho. Ontem esteve uma noite fantástica para observação por Sintra. Fiz várias fotos pelas 23H00, a outros astros, mas não tive coragem de me levantar às 4H00, pois tive um fim de semana pesado. Amanhã penso que já não valerá a pena observar ao amanhecer...


De facto já parece mais promissor a seguir ao pôr-do-sol. O problema maior para os "costeiros" será mesmo se houver nuvens ou neblina sobre o mar.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> De facto já parece mais promissor a seguir ao pôr-do-sol. O problema maior para os "costeiros" será mesmo se houver nuvens ou neblina sobre o mar.



Hoje fui tentar fotografá-lo e já se consegue bem depois do pôr do sol. A olho nu vê-se, mas claro menos do que nas fotos.

Deixo aqui esta foto que tirei em Adaúfe, Braga. Eram 22h30 quando a tirei, mas a primeira quando começei a experimenter foi às 22h10 e também já era visível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2020 às 23:23)

Fotografias tiradas na madrugada de ontem 12/julho. Teve mesmo de ser uma directa, pois se eu fosse dormir tenho a certeza que já não me levantava 

Confesso que quando saí de casa assustei-me devido à enorme humidade que estava na atmosfera. Quando cheguei ao vértice geodésico de Montemor era claramente visível algum nevoeiro nos montes e vales para oeste, mas apenas "lá para baixo", no local onde estava não havia nevoeiro. Ainda assim, aguardei, e milagrosamente pouco tempo depois instalou-se uma brisa de leste que arredou com parte da humidade e algum do nevoeiro desapareceu, melhorando assim um pouco as condições de visibilidade.

Apesar da iluminação urbana e da humidade na atmosfera, ainda consegui umas fotos jeitosas (na minha opinião, e tendo em conta que o meu equipamento fotográfico é "básico"). O desafio é mesmo mal apareça o cometa apareça, começar logo a disparar, porque a luz do nascer-do-Sol aparece num instante. Só de imaginar que se eu estivesse na _minha _casa de férias perto da Pampilhosa da Serra teria conseguido fotos muuuuito melhores, até fico com naúseas 

O cometa é visível a olho nu, mas claro que não tem a forma com que aparece nas fotografias. Parece antes um borrão, como se fosse uma estrela desfocada. O truque que fiz para o encontrar facilmente foi:

traçar uma linha imaginária entre Vénus e as Pleiades
achar o meio dessa linha e olhar para a esquerda até encontrar a estrela Capella (encontra-se facilmente pelo seu brilho)
olhando um pouco para baixo e para a esquerda encontra-se outra estrela: Beta Aurigae
traçar uma linha imaginária entre Cappela e Beta Aurigae, e no seu seguimento (para baixo), ligeiramente à esquerda encontra-se o dito cujo 






Já foi dito aqui que vão esperar mais uns dias para conseguir observá-lo após o pôr-do-Sol quando este estiver mais afastado do Sol, mas não se esqueçam que quanto mais afastado do Sol o cometa estiver, menor é a sua cauda e menor será o seu brilho. Acho que magnitude 4 já é muito complicado de se conseguir alguma coisa.

Agora sim, as fotografias. Espero que gostem 




Cometa Neowise C/2020 F3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Cometa Neowise C/2020 F3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Cometa Neowise C/2020 F3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Cometa Neowise C/2020 F3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Cometa Neowise C/2020 F3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## okcomputer (13 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Se eu morar num vale existe alguma ferramenta que me permita calcular a visibilidade de um astro indicando a minha altitude e a distância e altitude de um obstaculo na linha de visão?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2020 às 23:46)

okcomputer disse:


> Se eu morar num vale existe alguma ferramenta que me permita calcular a visibilidade de um astro indicando a minha altitude e a distância e altitude de um obstaculo na linha de visão?



Em astronomia a altitude de um astro no céu é dada em graus. Podes tentar averiguar qual a altitude mínima a que consegues ver um astro utilizando métodos como este aqui.


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2020 às 23:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas na madrugada de ontem 12/julho. Teve mesmo de ser uma directa, pois se eu fosse dormir tenho a certeza que já não me levantava
> 
> Confesso que quando saí de casa assustei-me devido à enorme humidade que estava na atmosfera. Quando cheguei ao vértice geodésico de Montemor era claramente visível algum nevoeiro nos montes e vales para oeste, mas apenas "lá para baixo", no local onde estava não havia nevoeiro. Ainda assim, aguardei, e milagrosamente pouco tempo depois instalou-se uma brisa de leste que arredou com parte da humidade e algum do nevoeiro desapareceu, melhorando assim um pouco as condições de visibilidade.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, fotos maravilhosas!!sem muito mais a acrescentar, se quiserem partilhar mais agradeço


----------



## okcomputer (14 Jul 2020 às 00:02)

@Duarte Sousa

Isso eu sei. Refiro-me a umas contas mais complicadas que isso. Imagine que de determinado local pode observar um astro a 10º mas a 3km de distância tem um monte exactamente na linha de observação e esse monte tem por exemplo 400 metros de altitude, ou a 20km de distância tem uma serra com 2000m de altitude, haverá uma calculadora para isso que calcula tudo, incluindo o detalhe da curvatura terreste?
Aplicações como o Stellarium, etc, não tem em conta obstáculos que tenhamos pela frente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2020 às 00:10)

okcomputer disse:


> @Duarte Sousa
> 
> Isso eu sei. Refiro-me a umas contas mais complicadas que isso. Imagine que de determinado local pode observar um astro a 10º mas a 3km de distância tem um monte exactamente na linha de observação e esse monte tem por exemplo 400 metros de altitude, ou a 20km de distância tem uma serra com 2000m de altitude, haverá uma calculadora para isso que calcula tudo, incluindo o detalhe da curvatura terreste?
> Aplicações como o Stellarium, etc, não tem em conta obstáculos que tenhamos pela frente.



Não conheço aplicações que façam isso. Mas estando no local é fazer o tal exercício e ver a que altitude (em graus) se encontra o obstáculo e depois comparar com a altitude do astro. Se a altitude do astro for superior à do obstáculo, este será visível. Mas acredito que no teu caso não estejas nesse tal local 

Sugiro este site http://heywhatsthat.com/ Clicas na aba "New Panorama", seleccionas o ponto que queres no mapa e depois no fundo da página carregas em "Submit Request". Vai ser gerado um panorama do horizonte centrado no local que escolheste, e depois podes passar o rato por cima do perfil vertical e ele vai-te dizendo a que altitude (em graus) está esse obstáculo e o seu azimute. É um site muito útil, por diversas razões. Quando estou num local e vejo uma serra ao longe que não sei qual é, tento saber mais ou menos a direcção (azimute), depois vou a esse site e descubro facilmente


----------



## okcomputer (14 Jul 2020 às 00:22)

Parece interessante, vou explorar melhor


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jul 2020 às 00:53)

O melhor é procurares um local alto, a regra é observar no zenite mesmo por cima  mas certos objectos não da pela proximidade  com o sol , Mercurio por exemplo na altura que for aí visivel ainda seria dia e por isso não é visivel


----------



## Toby (14 Jul 2020 às 06:43)

Vídeo didáctico de Pedro Re (Presidente da APAA Associação Portuguesa de Astrónomos Amadores)


Predo Re (Santarem)


----------



## Toby (14 Jul 2020 às 06:46)

Para o prazer dos olhos (Pic du midi)


----------



## Toby (14 Jul 2020 às 08:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não conheço aplicações que façam isso. Mas estando no local é fazer o tal exercício e ver a que altitude (em graus) se encontra o obstáculo e depois comparar com a altitude do astro. Se a altitude do astro for superior à do obstáculo, este será visível. Mas acredito que no teu caso não estejas nesse tal local



Bom dia,

SkySafari 6 (versão PLUS e PRO) pode importar as suas próprias fotografias da linha do horizonte.
Tive uma dúvida, um amigo confirma-me que isso é possível.

https://skysafariastronomy.com/
https://skysafariastronomy.com/support/manual/horizon_sky.shtml

Utiliza esta função para programar poses longas antes de ir para a cama. 
Acabaram-se os ramos nas fotos, como ele diz.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jul 2020 às 09:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Hoje fui tentar fotografá-lo e já se consegue bem depois do pôr do sol. A olho nu vê-se, mas claro menos do que nas fotos.
> 
> Deixo aqui esta foto que tirei em Adaúfe, Braga. Eram 22h30 quando a tirei, mas a primeira quando começei a experimenter foi às 22h10 e também já era visível.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas na madrugada de ontem 12/julho. Teve mesmo de ser uma directa, pois se eu fosse dormir tenho a certeza que já não me levantava
> 
> Confesso que quando saí de casa assustei-me devido à enorme humidade que estava na atmosfera. Quando cheguei ao vértice geodésico de Montemor era claramente visível algum nevoeiro nos montes e vales para oeste, mas apenas "lá para baixo", no local onde estava não havia nevoeiro. Ainda assim, aguardei, e milagrosamente pouco tempo depois instalou-se uma brisa de leste que arredou com parte da humidade e algum do nevoeiro desapareceu, melhorando assim um pouco as condições de visibilidade.
> 
> ...


Muito bom!  Também me queria parecer que seria visível a olho nu. Mais fácil de encontrar no céu portanto 
Hoje ainda tentei, não conseguia dormir por isso às 4h30 estava completamente desperto. O céu estava praticamente limpo, mas hoje consegui confirmar que vou mesmo ter de sair de casa para o conseguir "apanhar", bolas! 



Toby disse:


> Vídeo didáctico de Pedro Re (Presidente da APAA Associação Portuguesa de Astrónomos Amadores)
> 
> 
> Predo Re (Santarem)


Muito didático de facto! Obrigado  Ainda há esperança!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jul 2020 às 22:55)

Consegui ver há pouco da varanda. Nunca pensei que fosse tão visível a olho nu. Não é muito brilhante mas dá para encontra-lo perfeitamente. Não sei se é por hoje estar mais vento o que melhora a visibilidade.

A foto teria ficado bem não fosse o fumo do incêndio a norte arruinar a paisagem (e os fios ).


----------



## fhff (14 Jul 2020 às 23:01)

Acabei de regressar a casa. Tentei vê-lo junto ao litoral sintrense, na Praia das Maçãs, mas alguma nebelusidade baixa não me deixou vislumbrá-lo. Acima, o céu até estava límpido e dava para ver perfeitamente a Ursa Maior....mas o cometa iludiu-me. Tirei várias fotos mas deu-me ideia que nem assim, Farei novas tentativas. Se estivesse por Alenquer era limpinho, com certeza, nem que tivesse de subir ao Montejunto.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2020 às 09:26)

Bons registos pessoal! 

Bem, está visto que tenho que ir ver se o encontro também!


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2020 às 09:51)

Pois eu ainda não o consegui ver, ontem bem olhei na direcção NW  durante vários minutos depois do pôr do Sol a ver se o localizava, até usei o zoom da lente para servir de "binóculos" mas existia alguma bruma na atmosfera. 

Aqui na Cidade não deve ser fácil, a não ser que existam boas condições de visibilidade com baixa humidade.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Jul 2020 às 10:47)

Aqui também ainda não consegui ver.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 10:53)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, fotos maravilhosas!!sem muito mais a acrescentar, se quiserem partilhar mais agradeço





João Pedro disse:


> Muito bom!  Também me queria parecer que seria visível a olho nu. Mais fácil de encontrar no céu portanto



Obrigado a ambos! 

Acrescento algumas informações sobre o cometa à data e hora a que o fotografei (info do https://www.heavens-above.com/):







Se não me engano, penso que a magnitude era de 1,6 (hoje dia 15/07 já está com 2,9).


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jul 2020 às 11:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado a ambos!
> 
> Acrescento algumas informações sobre o cometa à data e hora a que o fotografei (info do https://www.heavens-above.com/):
> 
> ...


que horas eram, ontem bem tentei mas o fumo de um incendio pode ter sido o suficiente para o encobrir


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 12:04)

camrov8 disse:


> que horas eram, ontem bem tentei mas o fumo de um incendio pode ter sido o suficiente para o encobrir



Estas fotos que postei foram tiradas entre as 05h07 e as 05h27. Mas lá está, agora antes do nascer-do-Sol já não é tão visível, agora o melhor é depois do pôr-do-Sol, mas é o que tenho dito, a cada dia que passa o cometa tem menos brilho e para quem vive no meio da cidade o tempo está a encurtar.


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 12:28)

13/07






--






--


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 16:12)

Sugiro a leitura deste artigo no Público que explica muito bem tudo sobre a observação do cometa C/2020 F3, ao contrário do que certas páginas no facebook andam por aí a espalhar.

 https://www.publico.pt/2020/07/15/c...-neowise-atravessar-ceu-julho-olho-nu-1924401


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 17:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sugiro a leitura deste artigo no Público que explica muito bem tudo sobre a observação do cometa C/2020 F3, ao contrário do que certas páginas no facebook andam por aí a espalhar.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2020/07/15/c...-neowise-atravessar-ceu-julho-olho-nu-1924401


Para mim, Miguel Claro e Pedro Re são os dois melhores astrofotógrafos portugueses, mas duas abordagens diferentes: mais "estética" para Miguel e mais "científica" para Pedro.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2020 às 21:09)

Toby disse:


> 13/07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos magníficas! 

Ontem à noite fiz a minha primeira tentativa de o ver e fotografar. Fui até ao vértice geodésico de São Paio, mas estava uma ventania desgraçada e a máquina não parava quieta...  Estava também uma ténue neblina sobre o mar que o escondia parcialmente. No entanto, com algum esforço, era visível a olho nu.

As fotos ficaram, portanto, ligeiramente esbatidas pelo movimento da câmera. Não foi um flop total, já que alguma coisa saiu e porque o vi!  Mas ainda tentarei de novo, noutra localização mais afastada do mar.

Para já é isto o possível 










E mais uma do firmamento, tirada já desde o areal ao abrigo do vento. A noite estava, apesar de tudo, bem bonita e límpida.


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 21:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Ontem à noite fiz a minha primeira tentativa de o ver e fotografar. Fui até ao vértice geodésico de São Paio, mas estava uma ventania desgraçada e a máquina não parava quieta...  Estava também uma ténue neblina sobre o mar que o escondia parcialmente. No entanto, com algum esforço, era visível a olho nu.
> 
> As fotos ficaram, portanto, ligeiramente esbatidas pelo movimento da câmera. Não foi um flop total, já que alguma coisa saiu e porque o vi!  Mas ainda tentarei de novo, noutra localização mais afastada do mar.



Boa noite,

Fantástico! 
Se me é permitido ser tão ousado a ponto de dar uma opinião:
se tiver um tripé, reduza o tempo de exposição para evitar "girar" e tire 4 ou 5 fotografias que empilhar (ver acima a ligação de um software livre, há outros)


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2020 às 21:58)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Fantástico!
> Se me é permitido ser tão ousado a ponto de dar uma opinião:
> se tiver um tripé, reduza o tempo de exposição para evitar "girar" e tire 4 ou 5 fotografias que empilhar (ver acima a ligação de um software livre, há outros)


Sim, foi por estar num tripé que o vento conseguia abanar a câmera  
Nunca usei a técnica do empilhamento de fotos, apesar de conhecer. Tenho de a explorar primeiro  Mas ontem, com aquele vento todo, já foi uma sorte conseguir uma, quanto mais 4 ou 5!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, foi por estar num tripé que o vento conseguia abanar a câmera
> Nunca usei a técnica do empilhamento de fotos, apesar de conhecer. Tenho de a explorar primeiro  Mas ontem, com aquele vento todo, já foi uma sorte conseguir uma, quanto mais 4 ou 5!



Aí está uma técnica que como eu nunca usei, nem me lembrei que podia ter tirado várias fotos seguidas e depois fazer sobreposição. Enfim, daqui a 7.000 anos quando o cometa passar de novo, eu tento


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2020 às 22:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aí está uma técnica que como eu nunca usei, nem me lembrei que podia ter tirado várias fotos seguidas e depois fazer sobreposição. Enfim, daqui a 7.000 anos quando o cometa passar de novo, eu tento


Eu ainda vou, em princípio, fazer mais uma tentativa. Se o ambiente for bom ainda tiro algumas para fazer um teste


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 22:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aí está uma técnica que como eu nunca usei, nem me lembrei que podia ter tirado várias fotos seguidas e depois fazer sobreposição. Enfim, daqui a 7.000 anos quando o cometa passar de novo, eu tento



antes do ano 9020, M251/M252 ... a lua também ...
Bem, eu vou sair  

PS: Mesmo na fotografia diurna usamos esta técnica.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 22:24)

Já estive lá fora e ainda não consigo vislumbrar o cometa, mesmo com a vossa ajuda. 
Não tenho a melhor vista para NW por causa de uns telhados da oficina aqui ao lado da casa a Norte, mas mesmo assim vou lá fora agora outra vez tentar observar o cometa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Thomar disse:


> Já estive lá fora e ainda não consigo vislumbrar o cometa, mesmo com a vossa ajuda.
> Não tenho a melhor vista para NW por causa de uns telhados da oficina aqui ao lado da casa a Norte, mas mesmo assim vou lá fora agora outra vez tentar observar o cometa.



Faz este exercício:

Vai a este site https://www.heavens-above.com/AllSats.aspx?lat=38.5549&lng=-8.9746&loc=Unnamed&alt=0&tz=PWT (já coloquei as coordenadas de Cabanas, Palmela), escolhe um satélite que tenha uma magnitude semelhante à do cometa e tenta encontrá-lo no céu. Se conseguires, significa que poderás conseguir ver o cometa. Caso contrário, poderá querer dizer que não o conseguirás encontrar. Escolhe de preferência um que passe quase à vertical, ou então que passe por uma constelação que consigas identificar facilmente no céu, para assim ser mais fácil de encontrar o satélite.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 22:40)

Thomar disse:


> Já estive lá fora e ainda não consigo vislumbrar o cometa, mesmo com a vossa ajuda.
> Não tenho a melhor vista para NW por causa de uns telhados da oficina aqui ao lado da casa a Norte, mas mesmo assim vou lá fora agora outra vez tentar observar o cometa.


Bem, ainda não consegui observar o cometa, mas ainda não desisti, mas pelos vistos vou ter que esperar 6.000 mil anos para conseguir observar este cometa.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 22:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faz este exercício:
> 
> Vai a este site https://www.heavens-above.com/AllSats.aspx?lat=38.5549&lng=-8.9746&loc=Unnamed&alt=0&tz=PWT (já coloquei as coordenadas de Cabanas, Palmela), escolhe um satélite que tenha uma magnitude semelhante à do cometa e tenta encontrá-lo no céu. Se conseguires, significa que poderás conseguir ver o cometa. Caso contrário, poderá querer dizer que não o conseguirás encontrar. Escolhe de preferência um que passe quase à vertical, ou então que passe por uma constelação que consigas identificar facilmente no céu, para assim ser mais fácil de encontrar o satélite.



Obrigado @Duarte Sousa, vou tentar mais uma vez!


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2020 às 23:07)

Bem, lá consegui dar com o "bicho", aqui na Cidade com tanta poluição luminosa, neblina , e ainda algum fumo no horizonte, é complicado, cá fica a primeira tentativa, as condições de visibilidade eram bastante fracas.

De referir que é muito difícil na Cidade ver a olho nú o cometa, se a pessoa não souber onde procurar, simplesmente não dá com ele.

Se se guiarem pela constelação da Ursa Menor  é mais facil, mas mesmo assim difícil em locais com muita luz pois  é praticamente imperceptível no céu.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2020 às 23:19)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, lá consegui dar com o "bicho", aqui na Cidade com tanta poluição luminosa, neblina , e ainda algum fumo no horizonte, é complicado, cá fica a primeira tentativa, as condições de visibilidade eram bastante fracas.
> 
> De referir que é muito difícil na Cidade ver a olho nú o cometa, se a pessoa não souber onde procurar, simplesmente não dá com ele.
> 
> Se se guiarem pela constelação da Ursa Menor  é mais facil, mas mesmo assim difícil em locais com muita luz pois  é praticamente imperceptível no céu.


Engraçado como tendo a cidade "aos pés" o cometa aparenta estar muito mais alto do que desde a praia como o vi ontem.
Então e esse mega zoom que tens aí em casa não o apanha?


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2020 às 23:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Engraçado como tendo a cidade "aos pés" o cometa aparenta estar muito mais alto do que desde a praia como o vi ontem.
> Então e esse mega zoom que tens aí em casa não o apanha?



Vou ver nos próximos dias se apanho mais próximo, na foto de cima ainda o apanhei numa zona escura do céu e ainda visível, à medida que desce no horizonte, a poluição luminosa encarrega-se de o fazer "desaparecer".


----------



## fhff (15 Jul 2020 às 23:53)

Hoje consegui!
Tirada entre a Praia da Aguda e as Azenhas-do-Mar. 
Primeiro só o consegui ver através das fotografias (pelas 21H50-22H00). Depois tornou-se visível a olho nu, mas sempre como uma mancha difusa. Muito bom no binóculo, apesar da neblina por cima do mar.
Deixo os meus registos.

Nikon D3300 +AF-S DX Nikkor 55-200@80 mm 13 sec f/5.6 ISO 800 Stacking de 6 fotos (Sequator)





Nikon D3300 + Sigma 17-50@50 mm  f/7.1 13 sec ISO 1600





Nikon D3300 +AF-S DX Nikkor 55-200@55 mm 6 sec f/4 ISO 800


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2020 às 23:54)

fhff disse:


> Hoje consegui!
> Tirada entre a Praia da Aguda e as Azenhas-do-Mar.
> Primeiro só o consegui ver através das fotografias (pelas 21H50-22H00). Depois tornou-se visível a olho nu, mas sempre como uma mancha difusa. Muito bom no binóculo, apesar da neblina por cima do mar.
> Deixo os meus registos.
> ...


Hehe obrigado 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Jul 2020 às 00:06)

Já consegui ver o desgraçado, apesar de já estar um pouco baixo demais e a luz a atrapalhar (eram quase 23.30). Ver se amanhã vou até à praia por volta das 22.

Foto com telemóvel:


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 00:34)

Lembrei-me disto agora:

http://oal.ul.pt/cometa-c-2020-f3-neowise-passa-proximo-da-terra-a-23-07-2020/

tem ai algumas informações...


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 06:32)

Bom dia,

Para aqueles que não sabem para onde olhar e não conhecem o seu caminho no céu, uma forma bastante simples:

1/ https://theskylive.com/planetarium?...|8.065669426318358|dec|47.557711244259|fov|79






2/ a bússola do seu telefone






3/ Aplicação de uma ajuda para a montagem de uma parábola 

https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/installation-parabole/id977664076
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.astra.installationparabole


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2020 às 10:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aí está uma técnica que como eu nunca usei, nem me lembrei que podia ter tirado várias fotos seguidas e depois fazer sobreposição. Enfim, daqui a 7.000 anos quando o cometa passar de novo, eu tento



Antes disso há de haver outros! 

Saudades do Hale-Bopp que passou em 1997, o cometa mais bonito e visível durante mais tempo que há memória! Pena só voltar daqui a uns 2300 anos!

Temos sempre o Halley que aparece a cada 76 anos, a próxima visita deve ser lá para 2061. Talvez ainda andemos por cá nessa altura!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 10:37)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Para aqueles que não sabem para onde olhar e não conhecem o seu caminho no céu, uma forma bastante simples:
> 
> ...



Pode haver malta que não tem bússola nem giroscópio no telemóvel, o que torna a missão mais complicada (por exemplo o meu telemóvel não tem nada disso).



MSantos disse:


> Antes disso há de haver outros!
> 
> Saudades do Hale-Bopp que passou em 1997, o cometa mais bonito e visível durante mais tempo que há memória! Pena só voltar daqui a uns 2300 anos!
> 
> Temos sempre o Halley que aparece a cada 76 anos, a próxima visita deve ser lá para 2061. Talvez ainda andemos por cá nessa altura!



Para mim foi particularmente especial pois foi o primeiro cometa que vi e fotografei. Em 1997 ainda mal conseguia abrir os olhos  Aguardemos por outros, até porque tal como este era desconhecido, pode ser que apareçam outros que ainda não tenham sido descobertos


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2020 às 10:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pode haver malta que não tem bússola nem giroscópio no telemóvel, o que torna a missão mais complicada (por exemplo o meu telemóvel não tem nada disso).
> 
> 
> 
> Para mim foi particularmente especial pois foi o primeiro cometa que vi e fotografei. Em 1997 ainda mal conseguia abrir os olhos  Aguardemos por outros, até porque tal como este era desconhecido, pode ser que apareçam outros que ainda não tenham sido descobertos



Tinha 9 anos em 1997 e lembro-me bem, o Hale-Bopp era muito fácil de ver e foi visível durante meses! Foi o primeiro e único cometa que vi. Hoje vou tentar ver o segundo, o nosso Neowise, antes que desapareça!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jul 2020 às 12:34)

Ontem à fui fazer mais uns registos do cometa. Tinha um local em mente só que não deu para ir pois a única estrada que ia para lá estava em obras e não conseguia passar. Sendo assim fui para outro sítio meio à pressa pois não estava a contar com aquilo.

Foto de ontem:


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jul 2020 às 13:13)

Toby disse:


> 13/07


São impressionantes as magnitudes do Halley, a Lua por exemplo tem uma magnitude de -12. Lembro-me to hale-bopp e sempre pensei que tivesse atingido uma magnitude muito maior, era perfeitamente visível, e percebia-se bem a diferença entre as suas (várias) caudas e o núcleo, mas por esse gráfico supostamente teve uma magnitude inferior à de Júpiter, impressionante.


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 13:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pode haver malta que não tem bússola nem giroscópio no telemóvel, o que torna a missão mais complicada (por exemplo o meu telemóvel não tem nada disso).



Exacto
Sistema D (humor belga) 
http://sciencejunior.fr/experiences/construire-une-boussole


----------



## Toby (16 Jul 2020 às 13:39)

Albifriorento disse:


> São impressionantes as magnitudes do Halley, a Lua por exemplo tem uma magnitude de -12. Lembro-me to hale-bopp e sempre pensei que tivesse atingido uma magnitude muito maior, era perfeitamente visível, e percebia-se bem a diferença entre as suas (várias) caudas e o núcleo, mas por esse gráfico supostamente teve uma magnitude inferior à de Júpiter, impressionante.



Lembro-me muito bem em 1986, SABENA (antiga companhia aérea nacional belga) tinha organizado um voo com 2 aviões para observar Halley. 
O capitão de um dos dois aviões era um vizinho, por isso voou no cockpit. Esta é uma das minhas mais belas memórias da aviação e da astronomia.  
Para ser honesto, na época era a aviação e a astronáutica que me interessava, penso que a visão da Halley me fez querer um instrumento.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 22:21)

MSantos disse:


> Antes disso há de haver outros!
> 
> Saudades do Hale-Bopp que passou em 1997, o cometa mais bonito e visível durante mais tempo que há memória! Pena só voltar daqui a uns 2300 anos!
> 
> Temos sempre o Halley que aparece a cada 76 anos, a próxima visita deve ser lá para 2061. Talvez ainda andemos por cá nessa altura!


Lembro-me bem dele, estudava na Universidade de Aveiro em 1997. Incrível o bem que se via. Pena nessa altura não ter máquina fotográfica


----------



## fhff (16 Jul 2020 às 22:35)

Hoje está bem visível e um pouco mais alto. Há poucos minutos com o bónus De passagem da ISS, mesmo por cima.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

fhff disse:


> Hoje está bem visível e um pouco mais alto. Há poucos minutos com o bónus De passagem da ISS, mesmo por cima.


Vai ficar cada vez mais alto com o passar dos dias. Amanhã vou fazer mais uma tentativa, a 400 metros de altura. Vamos lá ver o que se consegue


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Lembro-me bem dele, estudava na Universidade de Aveiro em 1997. Incrível o bem que se via. Pena nessa altura não ter máquina fotográfica



Em 1997 também eu andava pela Universidade de Aveiro! De facto, o Hale-Bopp era extremamente visível, recordo-me muito bem!
Há pouco lá consegui visualizar, ainda que muito mal, o Neowise... A olho nu foi preciso muita persistência, mas lá o encontrei. Com uns pequenos binóculos que há cá por casa, vi-o mais claramente. A poeirada na atmosfera não facilita. Amanhã vou tentar sair um pouco da cidade até uma zona sem poluição luminosa (aqui é fácil encontrar locais extremamente escuros... ou não estivesse no Baixo Alentejo profundo...) para ver se o vejo um pouco melhor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Vai ficar cada vez mais alto com o passar dos dias. Amanhã vou fazer mais uma tentativa, a 400 metros de altura. Vamos lá ver o que se consegue



Eu estou a ficar tentado em ir lá de novo a cima fotografar o bicho  Já não terá tanto brilho, mas ao início da noite não estará tanta humidade como estava quando lá fui, e o céu estará mais escuro. Vamos ver se me convenço a mim próprio


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 23:09)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Em 1997 também eu andava pela Universidade de Aveiro! De facto, o Hale-Bopp era extremamente visível, recordo-me muito bem!
> Há pouco lá consegui visualizar, ainda que muito mal, o Neowise... A olho nu foi preciso muita persistência, mas lá o encontrei. Com uns pequenos binóculos que há cá por casa, vi-o mais claramente. A poeirada na atmosfera não facilita. Amanhã vou tentar sair um pouco da cidade até uma zona sem poluição luminosa (aqui é fácil encontrar locais extremamente escuros... ou não estivesse no Baixo Alentejo profundo...) para ver se o vejo um pouco melhor.


Small world... 
Lembro-me de o ver particularmente bem junto à cantina à hora do jantar


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

Há momentos por aqui ( visto da minha janela no Porto ) condições fracas, com algum fumo de incêndio a tirar detalhe, mas cá fica o registo, o ideal era mesmo uma atmosfera limpa.

Pelo menos dá para ver bem a "bolinha do cometa" 







De referir que, a olho nu não o consegui localizar, só mesmo fazendo experiências com a câmera.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu estou a ficar tentado em ir lá de novo a cima fotografar o bicho  Já não terá tanto brilho, mas ao início da noite não estará tanta humidade como estava quando lá fui, e o céu estará mais escuro. Vamos ver se me convenço a mim próprio


Tens todo o meu apoio! 



Snifa disse:


> Há momentos por aqui ( visto da minha janela aqui no Porto ) condições fracas, com algum fumo de incêndio a tirar detalhe, mas cá fica o registo, o ideal era mesmo uma atmosfera limpa.
> 
> Pelo menos dá para ver bem a "bolinha do cometa"
> 
> ...


Tendo em conta o sítio onde tiraste a foto, diria que está muito aceitável


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:18)

Snifa disse:


> Há momentos por aqui ( visto da minha janela aqui no Porto ) condições fracas, com algum fumo de incêndio a tirar detalhe, mas cá fica o registo, o ideal era mesmo uma atmosfera limpa.
> 
> Pelo menos dá para ver bem a "bolinha do cometa"
> 
> ...



Belo registo  Podes dizer qual a máquina + objetiva + confirgurações (velocidade, abertura, iso e dist. focal), por favor?


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Belo registo  Podes dizer qual a máquina + objetiva + confirgurações (velocidade, abertura, iso e dist. focal), por favor?



Fiz várias experiências/disparos, mas esta em particular  foi com  a Canon Eos 6d - lente Canon 70-200 L a 200 mm, abertura f-4, exposição 2.5  segundos, iso 3200, e claro foco manual e no infinito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Fiz várias experiências/disparos, mas esta em particular  foi com  a Canon Eos 6d - lente Canon 70-200 mm a 200 mm, abertura f-4, exposição 2.5  segundos, iso 3200, e claro foco manual e no infinito.



Esse material já é de outro calibre, daí o excelente resultado  iso 3200 e não se vê ponta de ruído. Obrigado


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 23:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Tens todo o meu apoio!
> 
> 
> Tendo em conta o sítio onde tiraste a foto, diria que está muito aceitável


Somos 2, a dar apoio que fotos, obrigado a todos, o cometa está em que direcção? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 23:30)

remember disse:


> Somos 2, a dar apoio que fotos, obrigado a todos, o cometa está em que direcção?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sensivelmente a noroeste.

Imagem para a Póvoa há minutos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Tens todo o meu apoio!





remember disse:


> Somos 2, a dar apoio que fotos, obrigado a todos, o cometa está em que direcção?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Obrigado a ambos 

Se calhar vou para outro local onde penso que tenha menos poluição luminosa, no vértice geodésico do Cabeço de Montachique. Assim, se o cometa não ficar nada de jeito, pelo menos tiro umas fotos nocturnas com outro cenário 

@remember o cometa após o pôr-do-Sol julgo que esteja para NW.[/QUOTE]


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado a ambos
> 
> Se calhar vou para outro local onde penso que tenha menos poluição luminosa, no vértice geodésico do Cabeço de Montachique. Assim, se o cometa não ficar nada de jeito, pelo menos tiro umas fotos nocturnas com outro cenário
> 
> @remember o cometa após o pôr-do-Sol julgo que esteja para NW.


[/QUOTE]

Existe alguma app que o identifique? Tenho a Skyview e Star Chart, parece-me que nenhuma delas o detecta... Ainda por cima tenho prédios logo nessa direcção...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Existe alguma app que o identifique? Tenho a Skyview e Star Chart, parece-me que nenhuma delas o detecta... Ainda por cima tenho prédios logo nessa direcção...[/QUOTE]

Apps não conheço, mas penso que o @Toby já falou de uma ou outra aqui no tópico.

No pc uso o Stellarium ou o site https://www.heavens-above.com/

Mas o cometa neste momento já está muito baixo, apenas 3,5º acima do horizonte. Azimute 340º.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 23:40)

remember disse:


> Existe alguma app que o identifique? Tenho a Skyview e Star Chart, parece-me que nenhuma delas o detecta... Ainda por cima tenho prédios logo nessa direcção...


Um amigo meu mostrou-me uma que o mostra, mas já me esqueci qual é...


----------



## rozzo (17 Jul 2020 às 00:05)

O Sky Safari ajuda bastante.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jul 2020 às 01:44)

das que tentei sempre a mesma questão  são de borla mas depois tudo não é o normal como cometas ou satelites novos teem de ser adicionados e já estão a ver onde isto vai paga-se por isso o melhor é ver no pc e ver uma estrela perto e encontra-la, amanhã vou fazer a derradeira tentativa  vou a Freita se não o vir já será um problema meu, antes de mais vale sempre apena la ir e depois tem vista ampla quase a 360º e a elevação ajuda com a parte das neblinas


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2020 às 02:14)

remember disse:


> Somos 2, a dar apoio que fotos, obrigado a todos, o cometa está em que direcção?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


3  todas as noites tenho tentado encontra-lo, mas sem sucesso. Só mesmo no meio do campo é que provavelmente o vou conseguir ver.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 04:26)

Hoje consegui fotografá-lo desde a Praia do Rei. Teria sido bem melhor se estivesse nas praias do litoral sintrense, pois a bruma e as luzes da linha do Estoril iluminavam o céu ofuscando assim o brilho já de si fraco do cometa. O fumo proveniente dos incêndios do norte também não ajudou (o fumo do incêndio de Alvide/Cascais já se tinha dissipado nessa altura).

Não era visível a olho nu, mas calculei a direcção azimutal para a sua posição nas horas a seguir ao pôr-do-sol e traçei no Google Earth as direcções que me permitiram identificar pontos do horizonte na vertical dos quais podia procurá-lo. Sabia assim que pelo menos estaria algures sobre a Serra de Sintra.

Tirei uma primeira foto com alguma sobre-exposição, já no fim do crepúsculo, com grande angular de modo a abranger uma larga zona englobando a Serra. Examinando a imagem ao pormenor no ecrã da câmara, encontrei-o. Mesmo assim, a olho nu não era visível pelo efeito de deslumbramento das luzes urbanas. Depois tirei outras fotos já com mais zoom. No entanto o cometa nestas condições de observação é um pouco decepcionante. Espero ainda ir outra noite (tem que ser uma das próximas já, pois o brilho está a desvanecer-se) com condições mais propícias, mas estes dias de calor brumosos e fumarentos que vão, pelas previsões, continuar, não me dão grande esperança.

Mais logo ponho aqui as fotos que conseguimos, mas desde já nada que se compare às que já foram aqui publicadas. 

Usei esta aplicação: https://theskylive.com/planetarium?obj=c2020f3#ra|3.7440544630487764|dec|27.045461390845205|fov|50 introduzindo Lisbon como local genérico de observação (clicar no pequeno ícone em forma de rosa dos ventos, do lado esquerdo em cima, entre os ícones do relógio e da câmara fotográfica). Passando o ponteiro do rato sobre o ícone do cometa pode ler-se o Azimute e Altura. Também é fácil através da posição em relação às constelações e estrelas mais evidentes, mas pouco ajuda com deploráveis condições de observação como se verificaram hoje.


----------



## Toby (17 Jul 2020 às 05:59)

fhff disse:


> Hoje está bem visível e um pouco mais alto. Há poucos minutos com o bónus De passagem da ISS, mesmo por cima.





https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/iss-spotter/id523486350
http://www.isstracker.com/


----------



## Toby (17 Jul 2020 às 06:18)

rozzo disse:


> O Sky Safari ajuda bastante.



Sky Safari é pago. É principalmente uma aplicação para conduzir um GOTO com a sua caixa Skyfi.

Solução gratuita https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.kvasha.startracker&hl=fr
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/star-map-tracker-stargazing/id1227311762

A versão gratuita é bastante simples (limite do catálogo) mas com um telefone moderno  a direcção do apontamento é fácil. 
basta olhar para ali: https://theskylive.com/planetarium?obj=c2020f3#ra|3.7440544630487764|dec|27.045461390845205|fov|50

Dois exemplos: aplicação/o que é visível


















Simples e eficaz 
Aqueles que têm dificuldade: afixe a sua localização, data e hora e eu darei a pontuação.


----------



## Toby (17 Jul 2020 às 06:26)

Um último de um astrofoto pro... 






Este aqui, o tratamento é "hard" de ver a cauda.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jul 2020 às 09:13)

Uma primeira tentativa, ontem à noite.
A olho nú não o conseguia ver.. só na foto é que vi onde ele andava!  Uma única exposição, que foi só mesmo para testar.
Experimentar agora com outros enquadramentos.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 09:33)

Ontem ao início da noite lá fui tentar ver o desgraçado! 

Aproveitei que estava em Santo Estêvão, que é mais escuro do que a minha localização habitual, para ir para um local com o horizonte desimpedido a Noroeste. Quando cheguei ao local fiquei logo apreensivo, o Sol já se tinha posto mas havia muita luminosidade artificial para Noroeste. Do sitio de onde estava, para essa direção, fica a zona de Vila Franca/Alhandra/Alverca que tem muita luminosidade. Infelizmente não tinha os binóculos comigo por isso teve que ser à vista desarmada. Por volta das 22h10, um pouco por baixo da constelação da Ursa Maior lá vi o "gajo", com um brilho muito difuso e uma cauda não muito pronunciada à vista desarmada. Vou tentar outra vez no fim de semana, mas vou levar os meus binóculos para ver se tenho uma melhor visibilidade. Para quem vai à procura de algo como se vê nas fotos vai ficar muito desiludido, à vista desarmada o cometa não é muito espetacular, é até difícil de encontrar se não se souber do que se está à procura e a olhar na direção certa.

Boa sorte nessas observações astronómicas!


----------



## Toby (17 Jul 2020 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

*Mapa de poluição luminosa para observação visual.*
Compreendeu onde se encontram os privilégios.
Estou a mudar-me para lá com a minha reforma. (mais 9 anos )   
 (Se quiser, posso colocar o da mapa para foto)


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jul 2020 às 11:24)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *Mapa de poluição luminosa para observação visual.*
> Compreendeu onde se encontram os privilégios.
> ...



Mudas-te para a Serra da Malcata???


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jul 2020 às 23:01)

Foto de telemóvel, seguro num pau manhoso.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jul 2020 às 13:21)

Mais uma, com o telemóvel na praia de Maceda.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2020 às 17:23)

Uma tentativa de registar o cometa de uma forma diferente, através de timelapse!


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jul 2020 às 18:49)

Ontem fui a uns sítios bem mais escuros do aqui na cidade para tirar mais umas fotos ao cometa. Via-se também a Via Láctea a olho nu e por isso aproveitei para experimentar tirar também umas fotos pois nunca a tinha fotografado.


----------



## Toby (19 Jul 2020 às 20:44)

Boa tarde,

Para evitar acabar desta forma:






Ontem, levei equipamento, esposa, cão, autocaravana para a zona de Nisa.
Bela observação visual com um TOA130 (980mm F/D7.7 + FCC4x).  

Penso que tenho uma boa fotografia FSQ85 (455mm F/D 5.4) + Atik (câmara astro portuguesa),
aqui está um primeiro tratamento (100 exposição a 2.5sec):






Não sou um profissional de processamento, um campo bastante complexo, existem várias falhas. 
Ainda tenho de trabalhar mais

Bónus : Toby na ESA  https://www.eso.org/public/portugal/news/eso1343/?lang


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2020 às 21:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se calhar vou para outro local onde penso que tenha menos poluição luminosa, no vértice geodésico do Cabeço de Montachique. Assim, se o cometa não ficar nada de jeito, pelo menos tiro umas fotos nocturnas com outro cenário


[/QUOTE]

Prometido é devido. Não sei se ficaram melhores do que a primeira missão quando fui para Montemor, ainda não tive tempo para rever as fotos. O grande inimigo foi a poluição luminosa, porque a atmosfera em si estava bastante aceitável. Tenho pena de não ter tido oportunidade de me deslocar a um local escuro, mas é o que há.

Mas pelo menos deu para observá-lo melhor a olho nu (e com binóculos). Só por isso já valeu a pena a revisita 

PS - Boa surpresa hoje no jornal da manhã da RTP, onde vi uma das minhas fotografias tiradas em Montemor a ser partilhada na rubrica sobre astronomia _A Última Fronteira_, apresentada por Miguel Gonçalves (a partir das 09h42 para quem quiser fazer rewind)


----------



## Toby (20 Jul 2020 às 07:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> PS - Boa surpresa hoje no jornal da manhã da RTP, onde vi uma das minhas fotografias tiradas em Montemor a ser partilhada na rubrica sobre astronomia _A Última Fronteira_, apresentada por Miguel Gonçalves (a partir das 09h42 para quem quiser fazer rewind)



No final da parte 2 (ele fala demasiado depressa para mim )
https://www.rtp.pt/play/p6561/e484337/bom-dia-portugal-fim-de-semana/847445

Dentro de alguns dias, esse espectáculo estará aqui:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCE2xxZy5xQc0StwXRZdsEvg


----------



## vamm (21 Jul 2020 às 17:46)

18/07/2020 - Esta foi a minha melhor foto em 4 dias de "caçada"


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 18:10)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *Mapa de poluição luminosa para observação visual.*
> Compreendeu onde se encontram os privilégios.
> ...


Onde posso consultar estes mapas?


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 18:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Ontem fui a uns sítios bem mais escuros do aqui na cidade para tirar mais umas fotos ao cometa. Via-se também a Via Láctea a olho nu e por isso aproveitei para experimentar tirar também umas fotos pois nunca a tinha fotografado.


Belíssimas as da Via Láctea!  No domingo também a vi quando fui finalmente tentar fotografar o cometa a Castelo de Paiva, mas as fotos não ficaram grande coisa... 



Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Para evitar acabar desta forma:
> 
> ...


Muito boa Toby!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jul 2020 às 18:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas as da Via Láctea!  No domingo também a vi quando fui finalmente tentar fotografar o cometa a Castelo de Paiva, mas as fotos não ficaram grande coisa...
> 
> 
> Muito boa Toby!



Obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 20:15)

Bom, cá ficam então as minhas derradeiras tentativas de fotografar este esquivo cometa... 

No fim-de-semana tive de ir ao Ribatejo e, portanto, aproveitei para fazer uma tentativa no escuro dos arrozais:





No domingo, lá fui então ao topo do monte onde se encontra a capela de São Domingos, em Castelo de Paiva. Muito mais difícil de o ver do que no Ribatejo. Muita poluição luminosa e alguma neblina que se foi chegando. Ainda assim, lá se conseguiu fotografar, muito alto e muito ao longe. Nota-se bem a perda de brilho a cada dia que passa.





Por trás da capela, no entanto, estava muito mais escuro e a Via Láctea via-se perfeitamente a olho nu. Ainda tentei umas fotos mas estava exausto e com pouca paciência... 

O melhor que se conseguiu


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Onde posso consultar estes mapas?



Boa noite,

São mapas astro, o autor já não transmite actualizações em público (teve vários hackings)
https://avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe-2016/index.html
https://avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe-2016/index-astrophoto.html

Outro: https://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=6.40&lat=4933458&lon=-771104&layers=B0TFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Existe também um astrónomo da Universidade de Coimbra Raul Lima, mas a ligação já não está activa.


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 21:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas as da Via Láctea!  No domingo também a vi quando fui finalmente tentar fotografar o cometa a Castelo de Paiva, mas as fotos não ficaram grande coisa...
> 
> 
> Muito boa Toby!



Merci, Dank u wel, Danke.  (3 línguas na Bélgica)


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 21:46)

Mister Joao,







 euh Starlink?
Gostaria de ter a informação a procurar: Data, Hora, Coordenado, Orientação

Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 22:20)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> São mapas astro, o autor já não transmite actualizações em público (teve vários hackings)
> https://avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe-2016/index.html
> ...


Obrigado 



Toby disse:


> Mister Joao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acho que era um avião... mas já não tenho a certeza 

Data: 19-07-2020
Hora: 22:48
Coordenadas:  Lat 41.026754°, Long  -8.350867°
Orientação: Sul


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2020 às 22:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> 
> *Acho que era um avião...* mas já não tenho a certeza
> ...



Já montou várias poses?


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2020 às 22:32)

Toby disse:


> Já montou várias poses?


Quoi? 

De que falas? Do empilhamento de fotos? Não fiz... estava já muito cansado...


----------



## Toby (22 Jul 2020 às 07:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Quoi?
> 
> De que falas? Do empilhamento de fotos? Não fiz... estava já muito cansado...



 StarLink, Jupiter, ....


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2020 às 19:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Ontem fui a uns sítios bem mais escuros do aqui na cidade para tirar mais umas fotos ao cometa. Via-se também a Via Láctea a olho nu e por isso aproveitei para experimentar tirar também umas fotos pois nunca a tinha fotografado.



Excelentes fotos!  Locais de observação bem escolhidos, bela paisagem também.

Aqui pela região de Lisboa há sempre muita bruma, tenho esperado por uma noite límpida mas raramente se vê mais do que a magnitude 3.
Então tentei na Caparica no dia 16, Praia do Rei, mas a escolha não foi boa em relação ao local e muito menos o dia. As luzes da linha de Lisboa/Cascais e o fumo dos incêndios criava uma enorme luz ambiente em que a fraca magnitude do cometa mergulhava.

Ao crepúsculo nada era visível ainda:





Esperando alguma dissipação do fumo o melhor que consegui foi isto, pelas 21:57 utc





22:05 utc





22:07 utc





Para se ver como as condições de visualização eram fracas, na direcção oposta, para o centro da Via Látea.
Saturno e Júpiter do lado esquerdo da imagem, Sagitário ao centro, Escorpião à direita.
22:40 utc


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> Para se ver como as condições de visualização eram fracas, na direcção oposta, para o centro da Via Látea.
> Saturno e Júpiter do lado esquerdo da imagem, Sagitário ao centro, Escorpião à direita.
> 22:40 utc


Eu pouco mais consigo ver do que os planetas, e algumas (muito poucas estrelas), eu diria tudo o que é de magnitude 2 (ou superior) simplesmente não é visível, esta fotografia, tirada da minha varanda seria impossível.


----------



## Toby (24 Jul 2020 às 06:39)

Bom dia,

Penso que será a última, ontem nas alturas de Évora d'Alcobaca por volta das 23h30
Ainda com o FSQ85 (455mm F/D 5.4) mas com uma Nikon D810*A*.
Mesmo com o seu sensor "astro" (espectral Hα), podemos ver os limites nestas condições.
Esta D810*A* é mais apropriada para o grande campo de nebulosas ou lunar.

3x 8sec a 3200 ISO sem autoguiamento


----------

